# Malifaux Neverborn 'Bad Dreams'



## Quase (May 25, 2010)

There I was, painting and playing my Malifaux Guild-crews, having sworn to myself that Guild would be the only faction I'd ever play...

Could I have been more wrong?

I cracked and bought a Bad Dreams boxed set :
*Dreamer and Lord Chompy Bits*

























*Stitched Together*

























*Coppelius *

















And I bought two figs to expand the boxed set :
*A Teddy*

















*A nightmare Teddy*

















The whole crew as it stands now...









Next on the shopping-list : some Daydreams to make this into an effective, playable crew


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

Awesome! I love the flavor of this boxed set plus the Teddies.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Wyrd Miniatures do some great minis and your paintjob definitely does these models justice. Great job, I particularly like the teddies.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Damn... I shall have to spread my blasted rep out some more. Seems I've repped you in the last few months (I must log here more I guess LOL). Still, they look awesome bud. The teddies are my favorites out of all of them. Fine job all around but the quilt pattern on the teddy and the overall look of the nightmare teddy just seal them as my favorites. 

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------

